

How Not to Get Snookered by Claims of "Proof" of Copyright Infringement - NeilCJames
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110122054409107

======
tzs
Note that the Engadget author that paralegal PJ is lecturing on copyright law
is an actual copyright lawyer.

~~~
kenjackson
It's been clear to me for a few years that PJ/Groklaw is not coming for a
lawyer. Her agenda is clear and generally her arguments not compelling unless
you're already in her camp.

It's unfortunate, because when Groklaw first began I thought it to be very
useful. The more tangential issues she goes into the less interesting, useful,
and credible it has become.

~~~
tzs
Groklaw is still very useful. I don't find the legal analysis itself all that
useful, but it usually links to primary sources that I can analyze myself.

I'm not a lawyer, but when I got burned out on programming I took a break and
went to law school with the intent of going into IP and corporate law. After
the final year, I had one paper to complete for an IP seminar to get the
degree, and intended to write it over the summer. However, I went back to my
old programming job as a summer, found that my programming mojo was back and
stayed, and never got around to finishing that paper!

